# DRAG EMPEROR



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Better late than never, but the mightly Drag RII has finally arrived. Thanks to mitsui OSK lines container for a long delay which ruined our fun of having her @ the Jap show.

Cheers to Tony for keeping me company down the docks.

Drag R is a work of art and a testement to the engineering brillance of Top Secret.

I am very grateful Shibuki-san allowed her to come to the UK.

This GTR simply oozes quality thoughout. The gold paint work has been done so well its impossible to tell the orginal colour. Its the most beautiful GTR i have ever seen. I won't say too much, i'll leave that up to Tim, but the drag suspension set up, the cooling, the gear box... some serious tricks on her. Items not seen on any other skyline in the UK.

Can be made road legal without too much bother. In fact contary to what i first thought she does still have type approval numbers... so can be sva'd.

Roll on 2005 :smokin:


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

What a beast


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

YEHHAAAH! 

AWESOME!!!  :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

She is absolutely breath taking.

Before any one asks... no she hasn't been dyno'd


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

That is one awsome skyline, iam in love!!!

When this car is road legal, can some please please please take for a spin in her!!!! please!


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

HOLY F**KBALLS.
that car is truely awesome.


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

Ben_L said:


> She is absolutely breath taking.
> 
> Before any one asks... no she hasn't been dyno'd



does it need to be....?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Ben, This is the one that did 205mph in a Tokyo tunnel right?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

315 km/h even with big fly in the passenger seat  & safe temps


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

stew-s said:


> does it need to be....?



Not really, she has proven what she can do. and what TS say is fact. Considered by many as No.1 registered racer in Japan.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

WOW

That is the best R33 i have ever seen, cant wait to see on the track next year!

Watch out Mr Barnes!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Should be going to Belgium tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Looks good and goesssssss


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Awesome !!! Glad to see it's arrived safe and sound.

Very much looking forward to seeing it sometime.


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

Ben_L said:


> Not really, she has proven what she can do. and what TS say is fact. Considered by many as No.1 registered racer in Japan.



my post was actually a bit of lame sarcasm.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Ben, how could you post those pictures when the dyno cell was in such a state! How embarassing


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Dan*

Ill help you give it once over.

Tim Webster.
You now own the 2 most sort after Skylines in the world.

Fair play to you. And i will by the first round.  

Well done Ben linney  See you in the morning.....

Mick


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Hmm, looks rather nice, does it have neons underneath... I'll get my coat


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Can't wait to see this tomorrow


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Neither can I


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

pah, its only a 33... 




gawd-damn thats something special...  i cant wait to see it unleashed... hell, i cant wait to see it stationary, its got to be one of the most famous skylines in the world! a bit of a legend


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Big thanks again to Ben for arranging everything and Abbey for collecting and "preparing" it.
Ben, Top Secret must really think a lot about you, they even put a GT Culture sticker on the bonnet.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

It really is fantastic in the flesh, truly a 110% hardcore road drag weapon, congratulations Tim, its a piece of Skyline history...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Bo*

Selecta!


A tell thee!!!


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

any engine close-up pictures? spec too. thanks..


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Tim - enjoy the car mate ... you're going to need to get up 30 minutes earlier each morning so that you have time to decide which one you are going to drive that day  What a lovely decision to have to make.

I look forward to seeing more pictures posted up (i'd pop up to Abbey's and take a look myself, but I can't get there at the mo. Perhaps Scott can loan it to me as a courtesy car when mine is trailored in next week ! LOL !).


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Ahh...pure gold 

Looks awesome :smokin:


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

awesome motor..id ditch the wheels though ..lol


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

first thing that should be done , is take the max power sticker off it , its on the inside of the roof . 

I sat in that car at top secret a few years back , at that stage it was not for sale


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Um, type approval numbers - thought they didnt mean jack unless the car was as standard or have i missed a recent development?

Beautiful car. The king (GT-Four) is dead, long live the Emperor!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*TS*



Luffy said:


> WOW
> 
> Watch out Mr Barnes!


It certainly looks nice, nice one Tim.

Ben, what time was its best in Japan, I think it ran a 9 didnt it? What was the actual time?

They also removed parts when they drag'd it - as we do - different wheels and body parts.

Dont mind watching out for Top Secrets official car, interested to see what it runs on the strip if Tim drags it later on - on UK soil.

Also in Belgium this weekend, see you there 

Andy


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Congratulations Tim. Looks like the wait has been worth it :smokin: 
Someone has already said that you`ll have to get up 30 mins early,but i dont think that is quite correct as youll probably be sat up all night in your garage  
Your poor wife


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

Awesome car Tim 

Just asking does anyone know the rims? On http://www.theskylinecentre.com/ says TE85? Are they specially made for Top Secret?


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

I watched the GTR dvd from Duke last night, and low and behold, the Skyline in question was on there doing the 205mph run through the tunnell in japan, absolutely awesome.

It said on the DVD that it ran a 9.6 in japan, but how truthful that is i do not know, what i do know is that it is a awesome car.


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> They also removed parts when they drag'd it - as we do - different wheels and *body parts.*


Is that the big ball sack Rob was telling me about ?


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

There's another thread on here about if money was no object, what would you do to create your perfect skyline.......for me, that's it


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Congrats Tim*

For me that is the be-all and end-all of a Skyline wishlist.
I stand back and stare in ore mate!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nice catch - looks sweet! Gotta be happy with an awesome piece of GT-R tuning history.

Cya O!


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

That car is one of my favourite all time cars never mind Skylines! What a machine. Well done to Ben for importing it. Good louck with an SVA lol

Cant wait to see it in action on the strip. We are all draining Japan dry of the monster GTRS


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I think tim will just keep it in storage for a few months then the car will hit the 10 yr mark and all he will ned is an MOT  

Gez


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Here's a question directed towards Tim and Ben, but i understand if either would rather not say.........How much did it cost?


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I know how much it was because Tim beat me to it by 12 hours, its not as much as I would have thought but I'll leave it to them to say if they want to - needless to say I am very envious but well done for getting it and I cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

a couple pics of the DRAG R II in it's former home  ..pics about 3/4 of the page down...along with other family members 

http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44730


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Brenhan said:


> first thing that should be done , is take the max power sticker off it , its on the inside of the roof .
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Ben_L said:


> Brenhan said:
> 
> 
> > first thing that should be done , is take the max power sticker off it , its on the inside of the roof .
> ...


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

liquidculture said:


> I aqree, after all Max Power set up that amazing run through the tunnel for us to enjoy on the DVD and they are a part of the scene, maybe a part you dont want to be associated with but they are nonetheless.
> I actually enjoy their mag sometimes (and I'm 50) and they publish good articles on the big power Skylines, I like their f**k you attitude (and the women)


Max Power has articles on cars?! How'd I miss quality cars like skylines right infront of my eyes  

Hmmm....maybe something to do with all the a5s and t1tties.

Nah, on a serious note I'd probably leave the MaxP sticker on as its part of the history. Once you get past the disgust for Max Power because they really do have fcuk all technical knowledge about pretty much anything, you realise it isnt all that bad. Its like FHM, except I dont have to skip the football articles in it.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*awsome*

The Drag r looks even better in the flesh, And the noise on the road is just well, words cant describe......

Mick


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Max Power featured the Sumo Skyline about a year ago with it on the cover and in June this year had the HKS 1280bhp Skyline on the cover with several pages inside, admittedly they dont go into great depth technically and go with the sensationalist style but then Banzai and Japanese Performance dont go much further technically either. different market but no less credible. 
The Max Power, Revs, etc., aim at people who cant afford cars like Skylines and they are generally a lot younger, I cant lay claim to having much style when I was in my teens and twenties, and Im not trying to say that the things they do to cars do anything for me (I'll laugh at some of it as loudly as anyone else) just that we shouldnt get elitist, we are no better than anyone else.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

liquidculture said:


> Max Power featured the Sumo Skyline about a year ago with it on the cover and in June this year had the HKS 1280bhp Skyline on the cover with several pages inside, admittedly they dont go into great depth technically and go with the sensationalist style but then Banzai and Japanese Performance dont go much further technically either. different market but no less credible.
> The Max Power, Revs, etc., aim at people who cant afford cars like Skylines and they are generally a lot younger, I cant lay claim to having much style when I was in my teens and twenties, and Im not trying to say that the things they do to cars do anything for me (I'll laugh at some of it as loudly as anyone else) just that we shouldnt get elitist, we are no better than anyone else.


Well said, skyline owners are gonna start getting a bad name if everyone carries on with the 'I'm better than you 'cos I've got a skyline' type attitude, the only difference is we can afford them for one reason or another. I've laughed at some skylines I've seen, just as I have with some saxos.

Alex B


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

some of the saxo's round leigh are fast as hell, and the bad boys know fair well how to drive them, doesnt matter how fast your car is, if you have slow crappy granny gear chnages and no balls, you not gonna be going very fast are you?!? I also beilve its easier to find the limits in a smaller hatchback type car than it is in a big saloon type?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I saw the car for the first time on Friday morning, drove it down to the filling station and 4 mechanics from the adjoining garage came out to have a look, complete with a copy of Max Power in hand.  

You can safely say they've raised the profile of Top Secret in the U.K. and I won't be taking anything off the car, one or two of the stickers are a bit tatty and I may even replace them with new ones.

The RH9 sticker is my favourite though


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Haribo said:


> some of the saxo's round leigh are fast as hell, and the bad boys know fair well how to drive them, doesnt matter how fast your car is, if you have slow crappy granny gear chnages and no balls, you not gonna be going very fast are you?!? I also beilve its easier to find the limits in a smaller hatchback type car than it is in a big saloon type?


What sort of car do you drive?

Ant.

PS Tim - Wicked motor, I hope it brings you more luck than the R34.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> PS Tim - Wicked motor, I hope it brings you more luck than the R34.


Doesn't look like it Ant, got a puncture after 20 miles in it


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Tim said:


> Doesn't look like it Ant, got a puncture after 20 miles in it



Should have stuck to the quarters mate 

Seriously though, congratulations on the purchase.
Now update the "cars owned" part of your profile  I want to know if you have an R32.


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Haribo said:


> some of the saxo's round leigh are fast as hell, and the bad boys know fair well how to drive them, doesnt matter how fast your car is, if you have slow crappy granny gear chnages and no balls, you not gonna be going very fast are you?!?
> 
> 
> > LMAO!!!! comparing FWD hatches to big power saloons RWD or 4WD as in the case of this list, is like saying i've just bought a cat and turning up with a freecking mountain lion that crave's human flesh.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Haribo - Johnny tight lips whatever your name is - what I was getting at is - can you even drive yet?

Ant.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

empi said:


> Haribo said:
> 
> 
> > some of the saxo's round leigh are fast as hell, and the bad boys know fair well how to drive them, doesnt matter how fast your car is, if you have slow crappy granny gear chnages and no balls, you not gonna be going very fast are you?!?
> ...


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Tim, ahhhh...thats why its got a different wheel on the back RHS! I just spotted it parked near to dads R34 when I drove down to Abbey to drop a part off. I don't recall it being there when I dropped the car off yesterday morning and its not like you could miss it...

Looks a beast!

I did offer the keys to the courtesy Micra out to tony and he put his hand out right up until the point I said 'and I'll swap it with that gold skyline in the corner...'


----------



## rallymad_nad (Feb 16, 2002)

empi said:


> Haribo said:
> 
> 
> > some of the saxo's round leigh are fast as hell, and the bad boys know fair well how to drive them, doesnt matter how fast your car is, if you have slow crappy granny gear chnages and no balls, you not gonna be going very fast are you?!?
> ...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hi Nad, hope you are well mate.

I do remember when I had my GTI-R (with aftermarket shocks and springs) trying to keep up with Couzz's 32 GTR (who just had lowering springs on standard shocks) through country lanes on the way back from a GTR rolling road day at Tuning Japanese - and I couldn't get near him. I was pushing my car as hard as I dared, the back was twitching about, then it'd understeer .... it really was right on the edge - and I couldn't get anywhere near Couzz's 32 ... he kept having to wait for me to catch up.

Skylines aren't as bad on B-Roads as people think they are.

Oh, and hurry up and get that car of yours finished


----------



## rallymad_nad (Feb 16, 2002)

The B roads I go down u wouldnt fit a GTR down with out scrapping the sides  I scrape the bottom of my car on some roads, I can just see a seesawing Skyline now hehe. In the IOM Harry came down one of the roads we did in the GTi-R and he said he kept on scrapping his from bumper everywhere.

That B road u were on was probably a crappy 'A' country road  that or u cant drive  

Reminds me of the time I was keeping up with Tails in his R on the M25, he thought I have a 2l lump in my Nova  once its rolling its rolling, but then thats another story!!

Nad


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nad- you are probably right ... i can't drive ... but I still pushed my car to the limit and was getting left behind easily. In the right hands the GTR can be extremely rapid through the corners. People forget these cars were designed to race around twisty tracks, etc .... not to go in a straight line (although they do that rather well too).

Admittedly, if the road is as narrow as you mention, then you aren't going to get ANY wide cars through them quickly. But then, I don't think i'd want to either.

Good to hear from you again though mate ....


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

nad got my idea, thanks mate. 

all of you who sed that small hot hatch style cars wer crap need to open you eyes, and your mind.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Haribo said:


> nad got my idea, thanks mate.
> 
> all of you who sed that small hot hatch style cars wer crap need to open you eyes, and your mind.


Yeah but no one did. People just said max power was crap, which as far as the articles go it is.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

People make out how fast they are in their GTRs tho ive yet to see a single GTR on the track in the UK that was particularly impressive (and not getting ****ed on by 205 GTI track cars etc), and on a REAL B road a car the size of a GTR would get wasted by almost any small hot hatch regardless of spec.

GTRs do have enormous potential, but without serious mods are far from a fast tack car, and theres much better cars you could build for the same cash.
(Tho a full-on GrpA spec R32 would do the job nicely, jus with a better engine...)

People have a serious but unfounded superiority complex about their cars somtimes.

Tho its gotta be said, unless you live somewhere incredibly flat and greenery free, B road performance is irrelivant as speeding round them is incredibly dangerous as they only 1 lane wide and all blind corners...
I dont care about own safety, but its hitting others...


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

empi said:


> Haribo said:
> 
> 
> > some of the saxo's round leigh are fast as hell, and the bad boys know fair well how to drive them, doesnt matter how fast your car is, if you have slow crappy granny gear chnages and no balls, you not gonna be going very fast are you?!?
> ...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I think Rocket Ron and Ron Kiddel have both proven that with the right mods and the required ability, a GTR can be pretty tasty around a track (which is why they've both done so well at TOTB on the handling circuits).

That said, I've also seen some awesome hot-hatches around that look like they are on rails.

I've respect for both .... but I do like to point out that GTR's are NOT just straight line cars .... as that is what the general conception is from people who do not own a Skyline. A lot of it is probably down to exposure through various media ... let's face it, most mags go on about a Skylines HP figure, how quick it does the 1/4, how well it does top speed wise, etc ... rarely do you see a Skyline article go on about how well the Skyline handles, etc.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

true, true, we all know the mines skyline handles on rails.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

has anybody got some info on this mines skyline i keep hearing about


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Some more pics of Tim's new beast


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Great pics Ged mate. Tim looks like a kid with a new toy


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Cheers Ben, he did look pretty happy to see it  and was looking forward to driving it to Belgium for the show, but after getting stuck in rushhour around Brussels he was glad he didn't


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Awesome I see Nick (Supra_RZ) there having a gander!

That Stack dash is SOOOOO cool.

Ant.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Cheers Ged
I forgot to take any myself. 
3rd from bottom shows max top speed reached, 344kmh or 215mph


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I cant wait to see it run....

Ant.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Tim said:


> 3rd from bottom shows max top speed reached, 344kmh or 215mph



Wasn't that on the run from Abbey


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Congratulations Tim.
You do look like a very happy man behind the wheel


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Bloodyhell, 10,500rpm in 6th to hit 215!

Apart from the TSW Venoms   the car looks amazing, and i dont even like 33s, lol.

Needs a GTR badge for the back tho, lol.

RH9 sticker is a bit o class too


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Tim said:


> 3rd from bottom shows max top speed reached, 344kmh or 215mph


Timmaaay, i dont know if you know how to work a stack dash but if you press and holds button 1 and then press button 3 at the same time, it will flip the speed to mph :smokin: 

And for that handy hint i want a passenger ride


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Timmaaay, i dont know if you know how to work a stack dash but if you press and holds button 1 and then press button 3 at the same time, it will flip the speed to mph :smokin:
> 
> And for that handy hint i want a passenger ride


Not on a Japanese one it won't, they only do kmh. I'll take his ride  

Phil


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

You sure? Seems daft to me to omit such a basic function...


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Yes, had to cover up the "k" of kmh to SVA mine.

Phil


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

SteveN said:


> You sure? Seems daft to me to omit such a basic function...


Yes because I had to pay Stack UK about £250 to convert the bloody thing over to MPH on mine


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Awesome pics Ged - thanks for posting them up mate. I can't wait to see this car in the flesh some time.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

im with steve on the wheels..lol....personally i prefer the lemon but tim owns that one aswell..lol

Good luck m8


----------



## rallymad_nad (Feb 16, 2002)

Daz said:


> I think Rocket Ron and Ron Kiddel have both proven that with the right mods and the required ability, a GTR can be pretty tasty around a track (which is why they've both done so well at TOTB on the handling circuits).
> 
> That said, I've also seen some awesome hot-hatches around that look like they are on rails.
> 
> I've respect for both .... but I do like to point out that GTR's are NOT just straight line cars .... as that is what the general conception is from people who do not own a Skyline. A lot of it is probably down to exposure through various media ... let's face it, most mags go on about a Skylines HP figure, how quick it does the 1/4, how well it does top speed wise, etc ... rarely do you see a Skyline article go on about how well the Skyline handles, etc.


Thats the problem really isnt it. Its only mags like Autocar that test the cars on track and time them at certain points but then they are all standard. Thing is you've only got to think where Skylines were made famous and thats in circuit racing, well before they got pushed out for being too good :smokin: 

Steve, roads I run on are usually either one way or very open, as in nothing obscuring the road ahead. Im the last person who wants someone to crash into anyone, more of a safety first person and drive as if I was to meet myself coming the other way. Sometime thought its posh BMW owners hacking around thinking they own the place!!

Also why would u limit the capabilities of a stack system, cant save them that much, well not £250 they would charge to change it surely!!!

Nad


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

> Also why would u limit the capabilities of a stack system, cant save them that much, well not £250 they would charge to change it surely!!


I had no choice basically 

Either pay them, or have it in KPH - It didnt help that my one was some poncy thing for Sard Racing which meant I needed a sensor (IIRC) to make it work properly too.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Theres a guiltly looking chap in one of those photos, walking around carrying pieces of wire as always *cough*


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

I noticed that chap, have to have a word with Mark about letting a dodgy looking chap like that around motor vehicles


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Bloodyhell, 10,500rpm in 6th to hit 215!


Although they're the maximum revs and speed reached it doesn't mean they were at the same time. It could have revved to 10,500 in the lower gears.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

The wheels are WedsSports TC-005s BTW


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Cheers Dave.

TE85's were the old wheels on her


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Weds*



Bean said:


> The wheels are WedsSports TC-005s BTW


We are the UK agents for Weds if anyone is interested in thier products 

We currently use thier seats ( AAR ).

Andy


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

What a garage




Ben_L said:


> Cheers Dave.
> 
> TE85's were the old wheels on her


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Ben_L said:


>


That looks suspiciously like Gio's car parked out front too :smokin:


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

whats the car to the right of tims?..


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

that is the SUPER G-FORCE Z33
























































Not to be confused with RB26 powered D1 Z33


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

Sweet car Tim ... shame I didn't get to see it in Belgium


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Ben, let me know if Shibuki-san decides to sell the Z33 will you ?  

Awesome - VQ35 with twin GT-RS turbo setup, wide body, 20-inch GT-Cs
2004 AutoSalon car


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Bean said:


> That looks suspiciously like Gio's car parked out front too :smokin:


Keen eye, Bean! My car was humbled to be in the presence of all that quality machinery.  

Top Secret Z33 is superb! Nice pix.

Cya O!


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i really like the wheels on the GTR.think they kinda suit it.



as for the comments of saxo/106/hatch owners being pikey chavs, thats not fair really. fair enough,alot of them are tw4ts and ruin their cars with silly stick on parts and follow the max power chav image, but there are some,such as myself who are only interested in performance. my car features a full race exhaust system, part grp n,part grp a suspension. soon to be fitted will be a full saxo cup cage from safety devices. there are a couple of saxo's around capable of speeds above 150mph. 1/4m times of sub 13. and those like me who are track nuts. anyway,back to the gorgeous car from TS....


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

those are awesome..what power is the first one?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Adus, do you mean the first Z33 ?
If so, that's over 700PS


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

yeah i meant the g force gold looking beauty...those wheels are the dogs danglies..rather big set of stoppers aswell :smokin: 

Top secret do produce quality motors


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

Monster Machine


----------

